# Albino Centruoids Sculpturatus



## Purpleorange8 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was hunting for scorpions tonight and I found an ADULT albino Centruoid Sculpturatus! The thing is sick!!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 30, 2009)

Pics?

...


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 30, 2009)

????:? 
please post some pics!


----------



## Aztek (Aug 30, 2009)

Freshly shed?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 30, 2009)

Drunk?  :?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 30, 2009)

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Drunk?  :?



LOL! Members on another forum I used to post at posted drunk sometimes!;P


----------



## revoltkid (Aug 30, 2009)

lol my guess would be freshy molted, because isnt albino a skin pigmentation, and scorpions have an exoskeloton, not skin. idk, maybe im just stupid. im not an expert. if it is albino, i would love to see it


----------



## Kathy (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish purpleorange would come back with a photo.  I'm really curious to see it.  I'm leaning towards freshly molted.  Purpleorange, where are you?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 31, 2009)

Pics? ANY PICS?!:?


----------



## Taipan (Aug 31, 2009)

I hate to do it but I call the BS flag in on this one. I have never seen a single albino invertebrate in my life.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen Purple Orange online several times and never a response to this thread.


----------



## John Apple (Sep 1, 2009)

Taipan said:


> I hate to do it but I call the BS flag in on this one. I have never seen a single albino invertebrate in my life.



well it 'could' happen


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

It is still pink and has been pink since Sunday night. O.O


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 2, 2009)

I won't believe without pics.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Give me a bit, I need to isolate him then take a picture.


----------



## John Apple (Sep 2, 2009)

man I want to see the pics...isolate...?...put the thing in a deli cup and take a pic....or uncover it and take a pic...otherwise most folks here are gonna look at this like a 'copy cat' thread


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 2, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> Give me a bit, I need to isolate him then take a picture.


:?  just wondering why you need to isolate it? 
i guess you could just take a pic.
everyone wanna see a pic!


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

I will go get a better camera with a better picture. K?


----------



## moose35 (Sep 2, 2009)

are you actually serious??

you can't be.

there is no possible way you can believe that someone might think that is real

your enclosure is disgusting also...at least take out the deads



                  moose

edit....""isolate"" is the new word for "photoshop horribly"


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

That isn't fake... Sorry I have a bad camera? There are no deads... That one laying down isn't dead.... Sorry I have no sand in there? and I feed them every 3 days with 100 crickets+? My bad dude.

Edit: I didn't "Isolate" it? I left it in the group.


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 2, 2009)

That's got to be the worst "photochop" I've ever seen... try layers and opacity next time... sheesh.


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

IT ISN'T PHOTOSHOPPED!!!!! I don't have an enclosure because when I go to sell them I personally don't like to pick up infested rocks full of scorpions. Sorry!


----------



## signinsimple (Sep 2, 2009)

I must be smoking crack, cause I don't see any pictures.  Not even a photochopped one.  Am I missing something?


----------



## John Apple (Sep 2, 2009)

Mister Internet said:


> That's got to be the worst "photochop" I've ever seen... try layers and opacity next time... sheesh.


agreed there...and for once we agree on something and that speaks volumes on your pic....hmm I wonder if I can photo shop my albinos to look normal


----------



## John Apple (Sep 2, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> IT ISN'T PHOTOSHOPPED!!!!! I don't have an enclosure because when I go to sell them I personally don't like to pick up infested rocks full of scorpions. Sorry!


do gloves or padded tongs mean anything  ?..


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

John Apple said:


> do gloves or padded tongs mean anything  ?..


Tongs don't really lift up rocks.


----------



## John Apple (Sep 2, 2009)

you have a lot of excuses but no 'REAL' concrete proof
lifting rocks....padded cloves or tight fitting kevlar gloves work well 
lets see a version of that pic that has not been retouched


----------



## ThomasH (Sep 2, 2009)

What pictures are you all talking about? I'm curious. Were they deleted?

TBH


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 2, 2009)

please post it again

please


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Sep 2, 2009)

Let me go get a new picture with a good camera.


----------



## moose35 (Sep 2, 2009)

i wish i saved that pic to my computer......:wall: :wall: 

         moose


----------



## Venom (Sep 3, 2009)

Look, he's 16. He probably doesn't know what an albino even is.  Nor does he probably know the inconvenient fact that scorpion coloration is not based on pigment, but the protein structure of the exoskeleton--a coloration that cannot show albinism. He probably has a light yellow scorp, and *thinks* that's an albino, when there is no true albino scorp.


----------



## rd_07 (Sep 3, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> That isn't fake... Sorry I have a bad camera? There are no deads... That one laying down isn't dead.... Sorry I have no sand in there? and I feed them every 3 days with 100 crickets+? My bad dude.
> 
> Edit: I didn't "Isolate" it? I left it in the group.


where is the picture?


----------



## rd_07 (Sep 3, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> Let me go get a new picture with a good camera.


why bother deleting the old one?
even if its a crappy camera it shouldn't matter we need pics to see man


----------



## John Apple (Sep 3, 2009)

Venom said:


> Look, he's 16. He probably doesn't know what an albino even is.  Nor does he probably know the inconvenient fact that scorpion coloration is not based on pigment, but the protein structure of the exoskeleton--a coloration that cannot show albinism. He probably has a light yellow scorp, and *thinks* that's an albino, when there is no true albino scorp.


Hey venom...then what are the Gracilis I have...there are a few links that somewhat contradict what you are saying


----------



## ThomasH (Sep 3, 2009)

John Apple said:


> Hey venom...then what are the Gracilis I have...there are a few links that somewhat contradict what you are saying


Just because they're white doesn't necessarily mean that they're albinos. [Although the possibility can't be completely excluded.] Look through Ball Python and Boa Morphs, a lot of them are fruity, often times selectively bred, unnatural animals. But not all of them are albinos, white coloration doesn't have to mean albinism. Just keep an open mind as to what your gracilis are before declaring albinism.

TBH


----------



## AzJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

Purpleorange8 said:


> IT ISN'T PHOTOSHOPPED!!!!! I don't have an enclosure because when I go to sell them I personally don't like to pick up infested rocks full of scorpions. Sorry!


How many of these guys have you sold. I didn't see the picture, but as a breeder of native scorpions I'm a little concerned. Are you using substrate and housing them like you would if you wanted to keep them yourself? Or is this just a quick way to get money? I think you would find the hobby more enjoyable if you kept and bred the animals yourself. 

John


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 3, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> Just because they're white doesn't necessarily mean that they're albinos. [Although the possibility can't be completely excluded.]


Actually, it can be.  "Albinism" = "lacking coloring pigmentation".  Scorpions have no pigmentation, ergo, cannot possibly experience the genetic mutation known as albinism.  They might be lighter "colored" than others, but it will be due to something else besides albinism... a natural adaptation, defect, or just plain funky mutation.

The pics that this kid posted were obviously doctored.  I'm not saying he doesn't have a light-colored scorpion... what I AM saying is that he's trying to alter the photos to either heighten what should already be an obvious effect, or to entertain himself watching threads like this happen. I'll be interested to see if un-doctored photos are forthcoming...

A light-colored scorpion is a light-colored scorpion... just like a "red color form" G. rosea tarantula isn't "hypomelanistic".


----------



## John Apple (Sep 3, 2009)

ok lets just say this is true[yes I am keeping an open mind here]...if they lack 'coloring' then they are albino or leucistic or hypo...:?  or as you say light colored?   
From what I have read there is as much on both sides of the argument as far as albinism goesm with scorps...there is links posted in the gracilis thread.
The cave scorps they call albinos....why is that ?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is this low quality ps'd picture?
sounds like bs though lol


----------



## ThomasH (Sep 4, 2009)

Mister Internet said:


> Actually, it can be.  "Albinism" = "lacking coloring pigmentation".  Scorpions have no pigmentation, ergo, cannot possibly experience the genetic mutation known as albinism.  They might be lighter "colored" than others, but it will be due to something else besides albinism... a natural adaptation, defect, or just plain funky mutation.
> 
> A light-colored scorpion is a light-colored scorpion... just like a "red color form" G. rosea tarantula isn't "hypomelanistic".


That's what I thought too. I assumed it was an odd defect when John Apple posted his C. gracilis pics. But then posts like the following made by such prominent members confuse me. I'd still side with your argument but due to the following post I can't be too certain.



Elytra and Antenna said:


> Who says melanin isn't present in scorpions?
> http://www.jstor.org/pss/3705557
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/74k7856787456107/
> http://jcs.biologists.org/cgi/reprint/s3-100/49/41.pdf
> http://resources.metapress.com/pdf-preview.axd?code=uw6x01878j77x344&size=largest


TBH


----------



## Sunset (Sep 13, 2009)

Most of the time albinos have red eyes. you never know albino scorpions could happen, how do you think there are albino ball pythons, bull snakes, king snakes, alligators. Theirs an albino whale off the coast of new Zealand right now. So theirs your prove that it could happen


----------



## Sunset (Sep 13, 2009)

*Albino whale*

Prove of albino in the wild

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/090702-albino-whale-video-ap.html


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 13, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> Prove of albino in the wild
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/090702-albino-whale-video-ap.html


I don't have anything to say except :wall:


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 13, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> Most of the time albinos have red eyes. you never know albino scorpions could happen, how do you think there are albino ball pythons, bull snakes, king snakes, alligators. Theirs an albino whale off the coast of new Zealand right now. So theirs your prove that it could happen





offroad537 said:


> Prove of albino in the wild
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/090702-albino-whale-video-ap.html


Did you actually read any of this thread?  Albinism is due to a lack of PIGMENTATION.  Scorpions have NO PIGMENTATION.  Therefore, and albino scorpion is IMPOSSIBLE BY DEFINITION.

Now, a "whitish" scorpion may very well crop up as a freak mutation, but it is by no means an albino, and even less likely that its trait would be heritable.


----------



## Venom (Sep 13, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> Prove of albino in the wild
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/090702-albino-whale-video-ap.html


That video is about whales. We're talking about scorpions here.



The source of colouration is different for invertebrates than for mammals, birds, reptiles, etc. Like Mr.I has said, once again: There is no pigment in ANY scorpion, so NO colour variations are actual albinism!!


----------



## JC (Sep 13, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> isnt albino a skin pigmentation


lack of it.


----------



## JC (Sep 13, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> Prove of albino in the wild
> 
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/090702-albino-whale-video-ap.html


hehe, wrong forum, but still very interesting.


----------



## JC (Sep 13, 2009)

Taipan said:


> I hate to do it but I call the BS flag in on this one. I have never seen a single albino invertebrate in my life.


You learn something new everyday.

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/ima...ages/orin_AlbinoNarceus_new.jpg&id=1648626835


----------



## JC (Sep 13, 2009)

Mister Internet said:


> Actually, it can be.  "Albinism" = "lacking coloring pigmentation".  Scorpions have no pigmentation, ergo, cannot possibly experience the genetic mutation known as albinism.  .


What!?!? Scorpions have *no* pigmentation? Where did you get that?

There are "light colored"(reduced pigment) scorpions, but scorpions do in fact have pigmentation and albinism *is* possible.


----------



## H. laoticus (Sep 14, 2009)

This was written by Apocalypse Pest Control on another site:

_Any doubts about the existence of albino insects (or arthropods in general) can be quickly eliminated by a search of the pertinent journals. Although publishers are stinky about putting articles online, the Journal of Arachnology has an older article available that states: "Albinism, a specific lack of melanin pigment, is well known in a wide variety of animals, including crabs, isopods and insects, but does not appear to have been recorded in scorpions. The occurrence of depigmented arthropods, including scorpions, is well known, most of them recorded from caves which provide a totally dark environment in their depths." The article continues with a less-than-exciting description of two albino Urodacus yaschenkois.

So: you say "depigmented," I say "albino . . ." Who cares?_

Take what you will from it.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 14, 2009)

Isn't that like saying a dove is albino cus' it's naturally white?

The scorpions are transluscent naturally


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 14, 2009)

It *is* a point of semantics, to be sure... there may very be a "scorpion that looks mostly white", but it can't be homozygous for Albinism, is the point, I think.

This, of course, is separate from the fact that the original pictures posted by the OP were doctored and edited to make the scorpions appear more white/translucent than they are... and they may very well be.  But it's a poor choice of tactics to provide doctored images to support a point that should be easy enough to make with real photos of the real phenomenon.


----------

